# Gonna hatch eggs!!!



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Today I'm gonna go to tsc and buy an incubator. We're gonna start hatching chicks to sell this spring. Lexi is so excited to go through this process with me. But before I start setting eggs I'm going to read up and learn everything I can. My broody hen decided she didn't wanna sit on the eggs anymore. So after a few days of her not going back to them we decided to crack them open to see how they were developing. It was interesting to see but also sad to see the tiny babies starting to develop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only advice I have, besides have fun, is make sure you have good instruments for temp and humidity.

I don't think any of us ever lost the awe over newly hatched chicks.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

X2 on the good temp and humidity gauge.The one on mine is so off, i don't know they bother to put it on there.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

While collecting eggs to put in the incubator do u keep them on the counter until u have enough for the incubator or do u keep them in the fridge?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

No fridge ...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok thank u Nm


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I kept mine in a cool spot, usually a cooler. It reduces the swing in temps and the loss of moisture inside the egg until they're ready to set.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

With a big styfoam incubator, I would think about some heat sinks. There's so much space in them they seem to take forever to warm up again which irritates me. Some people have used balloons. Or just some closed containers of water that take up space. My Styrofoam bator has a temp and humidity gage. It does adjust the temperature, I don't think the humidity. I do use a back up thermometer that I place on the eggs. With the humidity, find out what it is in your area. If it's over 30, I wouldn't add any water. If over, use a small pan of water. The last 3 days fill all the areas at the bottom of the incubator. You can tell I like hands on LOL. Even with self turners, I turn eggs and move the inside ones to


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you so much Karen


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You are certainly welcome. I can imagine how much fun your daughter will have!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Eggs can be kept for up to 7 days and it's best to keep them around 40-50 degrees.I kept mine in an extra bedroom with the heat off,it's a lot cooler in there than the rest of the house.You do not want to keep them in a warm spot.Good luck!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My hatching eggs are usually kept on the bottom shelf in the living room or kitchen, and turned daily.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My incubator jumped to 110 degrees last night. Are the eggs ruined now?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It all depends on how long it was that high.

There was a product called a water wiggler available at Walmart. It allowed for the probe for a temp monitor to be inserted to get a much better idea what the internal temp is of the egg. You might achieve the same thing by using a couple of teething rings joined together.

If you're close to seven days, candle the eggs and look for movement.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Do what Robin says. Then wait a day or two and candle again. What made your incubator jump like that? That sounds really unusual. I would still look to find a heat sink such as a water wiggler, or even little sealed containers of warm water. My biggest concern with the Styrofoam incubator is that large window. That does not insulate the bator at all. I would always lay a piece of bubblewrap over it. More stabilization.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. I ran the incubator for 24 hours to stabilize the temp. Then put the eggs in last night. It was normal range last night when I checked before bed but was at 110 around 8 o'clock his morning. I have alittle bowl of water in there. It's back at normal temps again.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would watch it closely because it could have a faulty thermostat. The other thing is that when eggs start growing, they make the bator warmer, but not that warm.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Starting to see veins in the lighter colored eggs. The EE eggs are harder to candle


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Don't you just hate it when the incubator misbehaves?I can't even count the times I dealt with that issue.Now,I run it for a week before putting eggs in.I have eggs in now and tomorrow is day 7.I CAN NOT CANDLE EGGS!I want to and try to but without any success.They are brown and EE eggs.I can't see anything.How do you all do it?I sure could use some advice.In the past I used my nose and removed eggs as they start to stink,which I'm sure is not good practice.Oh yeah,Robin,been rotating them everyday like you suggested and since I"ve been doing it I realize the importance of it-makes so much sense now.Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess the question is, what are you using to candle? I found the small Maglight to be awesome as long as the batteries were fresh. There is also the trick of using a flower pot and a regular bulb. Turn the flower pot upside down on a lit incandescent bulb and place the egg over the hole. It focuses the light more intensely. 

That said, I could candle Guinea eggs. It wasn't easy even with my Maglight.

Oh and make sure you are in the darkest place possible. I usually didn't candle until after dark and candled in a totally dark room. That used to be my walkin closet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

CM, it sounds like you dodged a bullet with that spike.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

it's hard to get a good pic while candeling lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can just see the veins. Before you know it, you'll hear peeping coming from the bator.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok I'm gonna try to do it tonight and I'll let you know tomorrow.Thanks for the info!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

So just candeled because it's about day 7/8. Out of 27 , 14 seem to be developing. I guess mr rooster is getting his duties done lol. There's only one red sex link egg that is developing. The rest are Cochin eggs and EE eggs. My rooster is a Cochin so I'm excited to see what a EE/Cochin looks like.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

CM,my favorite "breed" is an Ameracauna/Cochin mix.I've been"breeding" them for a few years.They have the feathers of the Cochin-big fluffy feathers and feathers on legs and feet.They have the muffs and beard of the Ameracauna and lay the colored eggs-usually green-and have the body type and comb of the Ameracauna.They make beautiful birds also,have excellent personalities, mellow like the Cochin.I hope this wasn't a spoiler alert and I think you will love those mutts.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm so excited!!!! I can't wait to see them


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Just saw movement while candeling!!! I'm so excited


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't care how many you hatch or how many times you do it, when you see that movement in the egg it's like the first time every time.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have yet to successfully candle an egg but every time I have peeps whether I hatched them/bought them it's like the first time.I never get tired of watching them grow and develop and when they run around chasing each other they are soooo cute.And all the peeping...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

. I made a little video when I candeled one of my Cochin eggs. You can kind of see movement


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yup me too. No matter how many times. In fact I catch myself just staring at the eggs way before they're due, I don't know why, I just do.

CQ, to candle you have to be in a very dark room, I use the closet. And the light on the egg should not let any light escaping from a space.


----------

